# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Anschlusstherapie nach RPE bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom

## Andreas1943

Hallo an alle,
ich bin 77 Jahre alt und habe im Oktober meine Diagnose Prostata-CA bekoommen. Nun wurde ich vor 2 Wochen operiert. Es erfolgte eine radikale Prostatovesikulektomie mit extendierter Lyphadenektomie. 
Der histologische Befund ergab ein:

Lokal fortgeschrittenes und primär lymphogen metastasiertes azinäres Adenokarzinom der Prostata
- Grading: Gleason 4+4=8, ISUP     Graduierungsgruppe: 4
- TNM: pT3b (extraprostatisches     Wachstum, Samenblaseninfiltration), pN1 (3/27 LK), cM0, L1, V1, Pn1,     R1 
- PSA initial 10,83 ng/ml 

Ein zuvor durchgeführtes PSMA-PET-CA zeigte keine Fernmetastase.

Jetzt wurde mir als Therapie eine Hormontherapie (ADT) empfohlen. Und zwar 50 mg Bicalutamid für 3 Wochen, dann Start mit Trenantone und Bicatulamid noch 4 Wochen weiter und dann absetzen.

Jetzt meine Frage. Gibt es hier jemanden, der den gleichen oder ähnlichen histologischen Befund hat und welche Therapie wurde dann gestartet?
Ich habe jetzt nämlich ziemlich viel recherchiert und bin von der o.g. Therapie nicht überzeugt.

Ich wäre froh um ein paar Antworten,
Danke Andreas

----------


## Georg_

Doch Andreas, das wird zwar nicht häufig gemacht, zeigt aber gute Ergebnisse. Das soll dann keine lebenslange Hormontherapie sein, sondern z.B. zwei Jahre oder auch kürzer. Wenn Du bestrahlt worden wärst, müsstest Du auch Hormontherapie machen, zwei oder drei Jahre lang. 

Hier hatte ich eine Studie vorgestellt, die bei dieser Therapie von sehr guten Ergebnissen berichtet:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...orff#post99723

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Andreas,

ich hatte eine sehr ähnliche Ausgangslage wie Du, von den Werten her. Das war 2018. Allerdings war ich da erst 59 Jahre alt.
3 Monate nach der OP hatte ich dann Strahlentherapie der Prostataloge und des Lymphabflussgebietes und parallel Hormonblockade mit Bicalutamid 150. Die Bestrahlung nannte sich dann adjuvant, weil recht kurz nach OP und sie soll inzwischen "out" sein. Georg weiß da Genaueres.
Ich glaube, die Bestrahlung hatte bei mir nicht viel gebracht. Ich denke, ich hätte nach der OP, als mein PSA nicht richtig weit runtergehen wollte, lieber gleich den Hormonentzug (ADT) machen sollen. Aber nachher ist man ja immer schlauer. Nur mit dem Hormonenzug ging es bei mir runter. Jetzt langsam leider wieder rauf, so dass ich wohl bald härtere Gegenmaßnahmen brauche.
Also ich denke, Deine geplante Therapie ist gar nicht so schlecht.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Andreas1943

Danke euch.
Und wie geht es dir Lutz?
Hast du auch Trenantone bekommen oder nur das bicalutamid?
Hast du das gut vertragen? Und hast du unter der Therapie mittlerweile Metastasen entwickelt?

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Andreas,
ich muss sagen, dass ich mich zur Zeit ganz gut fühle. 
Das Bicalutamid 150 zusammen mit der Bestrahlung hatte  bei mir nicht so viel gebracht. Erst mit der ADT, Leuprorelin (leupro sandoz 5mg), was ja auch der Wirkstoff in Trenantone ist, ging der PSA für 1 Jahr runter.
Die ADT hat sehr viele Nebenwirkungen und nervt, aber es musste wohl sein. Besonders die Psyche leidet. Dagegen muss man dann was tun, damit die Lebensqualität nicht leidet.
Metastasen wurde bei mir noch nicht gefunden. Mal sehen, was das PSMA PET/CT demnächst sagt.
Wenn Du in meiner Fußzeile "Ich bei myprostate..." was anklickst, kannst Du Einzelheiten von meiner PCa-Historie lesen. Da lese ich auch oft bei Anderen viel herum und habe dadurch auch schon interessante Dinge erfahren.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Andreas,

die Hormontherapie stoppt das Tumorwachstum und zerstört einen Teil der Tumorzellen. Solange sie wirkt, werden sich keine Metastasen bilden. 

Georg

----------


## Andreas1943

Hallo Georg,

Das hab ich auch schon gelesen... Allerdings habe ich ebenfalls gelesen, dass die Hormontherapie oft nur sehr kurz direkt und es danach dann ganz rasant geht, da der Tumor dann viel aggressiver ist

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Andreas,

ich habe einen Text geschrieben, der sich mit der Wirkungsdauer einer Hormontherapie auseinandersetzt:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...er_der_ADT.pdf
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du ihn liest. Da Du operiert bist, wird die Hormontherapie einige Jahre wirken. Es hängt vereinfacht davon ab, wieviel Tumorzellen im Körper sind, gegen die die Hormontherapie wirken soll. 
Da es seit kurzer Zeit eine ganze Reihe von ergänzenden Medikamenten gibt, Abiraterone, Enzalutamid, Apalutamid, Darolutamid, die nach Eintritt der Resistenz gegeben werden können, geht es dann auch nicht rasant.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

> Doch Andreas, das wird zwar nicht häufig gemacht, zeigt aber gute Ergebnisse. Das soll dann keine lebenslange Hormontherapie sein, sondern z.B. zwei Jahre oder auch kürzer. Wenn Du bestrahlt worden wärst, müsstest Du auch Hormontherapie machen, zwei oder drei Jahre lang. 
> 
> Hier hatte ich eine Studie vorgestellt, die bei dieser Therapie von sehr guten Ergebnissen berichtet:
> https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...orff#post99723


Diese Studie hatte Teilnehmer, die jeweils aus verschiedenen Gründen als high risk eingestuft wurden. Für diese Subgruppen hat man dann das Gesamtüberleben mit Zahlen aus anderen Studien verglichen. Das ist eine sehr gewagte Vorgehensweise. Aussagekräftig wäre das allenfalls bei einem "pairing": jeder Teilnehmer der einen Studie wird mit einem der anderen Studie gepaart und dann die individuellen Abweichungen statistisch aufbereitet.
Vielleicht gibt es eine Studie, die nach RPE bei Hochrisiko diese frühe ADT mit ADT bei Fortschreiten vergleicht.

----------


## Andreas1943

Hallo Georg,
Danke. 
Was mich so abschreckt sind die Nebenwirkungen wie Depression und kognitive EinschrÃ¤nkungen. Und die ergÃ¤nzenden Medikamente sind ja auch nicht ohne. Habe nicht das GefÃ¼hl damit noch eine gute LebensqualitÃ¤t zu haben.
Hast du selber Erfahrung mit ADT gemacht? Oder bist du selbst Mediziner?

----------


## MartinWK

Andreas, es wurde ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht: gab es da keine Hinweise auf die Ausbreitung (T3, N1, R1)? Und warum wurde denn überhaupt operiert?

Der postoperative Befund läßt erwarten, dass die RPE nicht kurativ gewesen ist. Sicher weiß man das nach dem nächsten PSA-Wert, 4 Wochen nach Op. Erst wenn der über der Nachweisgrenze ist, sollte die vorgeschlagene ADT diskutiert werden. Ansonsten wird man leider immer noch vermuten müssen, dass bald ein Rezidiv eintritt. 1999 (Beginn der zitierten Studie) gab es kein PSMA PET/CT. Heutzutage ist es möglich, das Rezidiv zu lokalisieren und den PSA-Wert und die Tumorlast auf andere, nachhaltigere Weise zu senken als mit ADT.
Die Frage ist allerdings, wie zuverlässig das PSMA PET/CT in deinem Fall ist: daher sollte der Tumor jetzt auf PSMA-Expression untersucht werden (d.h. das extrahierte Präparat).

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe selbst ADT gemacht und muss sagen, dass mein Interesse wieder ADT zu machen sehr gedämpft ist. Aber am Ende des Tages hat man Krebs und da muss man etwas gegen unternehmen. Du kannst die ADT ja wieder beenden, wenn Dir die Nebenwirkungen zu viel werden. Die sind bei jedem unterschiedlich und je mehr Sport Du machst, desto besser geht es.

Übrigens habe ich auch einen Text zu den Nebenwirkungen einer ADT geschrieben: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...nwirkungen.pdf

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

ich sehe das als prospektive, einarmige Studie mit 481 Teilnehmern. Als wenn Dein Urologe sagt, das kann ich empfehlen, das hat bei 481 meiner Patienten sehr gut angeschlagen. Dann machst Du das einfach auch  :L&auml;cheln: 

Georg

----------


## amadeus

Hallo Andreas,

ich bin Dezember 2018 operiert worden und der postoperative Befund war mit deinem vergleichbar. Danach das volle Programm - ein paar Monate nach der OP Bestrahlung der Prostataloge nebst Lymphabflusswegen und Beginn ADT mit Trenantone.
Die Bestrahlung habe ich erstaunlicherweise, abgesehen von der nach jeder Sitzung auftretenden Müdigkeit, nicht als besonders belastend empfunden.Was nicht bedeutet, daß die Nebenwirkungen der Bestrahlung bei jedem Patienten  nicht sehr  unterschiedlich ausfallen können.
Das Gleiche gilt für die ADT. Bei mir waren die auffälligsten Nebenwirkungen Hitzewallungen (Mit der Zeit nachlassend), Gewichtzunahme  (7 Kg),Kraftverlust, Anstieg des Langzeitzuckers und Verringerung der Knochendichte., wobei ich diesen Wert erst vor ein paar Monaten habe bestimmen lassen und es von daher nicht völlig klar, aber sehr wahrscheinlich ist, daß die verringerte Knochendichte eine Folge der ADT ist. (Bedauerlicherweise haben meine Ärzte mir nicht geraten, vor Beginn der ADT die Knochendichte messen zu lassen)
Einen Einfluss auf die Psychische Verfasstheit habe ich nicht feststellen können. Und wenn Patienten davon berichten, die ADT  hätte bei ihnen psychische Veränderungen bewirkt, nehme ich das zumindest mit einer gewissen Skepsis zur Kenntnis, weil es  schwer sein dürfte die ADT als  Ursache zu unterscheiden von einer allgemeinen Belastung durch die Krebserkrankung.
Aber kein Krankheitsverlauf ist wie der andere und jeder reagiert auf unterschiedlich auf die gleichen Therapien. Meine Erfahrungen müssen nicht die sein, die du machen wirst. Vielleicht ja, vielleicht nein.
Weder die Bestrahlung noch die ADT sind nebenwirkungsfreie Therapien, aber in Abwägung zum möglichen Gewinn durchaus hinnehmbar - jedenfalls sehe ich das so - und überzeugende Alternativen kann ich nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht in Betracht ziehen.
(Mein PSA Wert ist übrigens jetzt noch bei 0,07 - Du kann auch meine Krankengeschichte bei MyProstate einsehen) 

Alles Gute, wird schon ....


Wolfgang

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo Andreas,

erst einmal möchte ich dir für die Entscheidungsfindung gute Ärzte an deiner Seite wünschen. Die sind ihr Gewicht in Gold wert.
Dann würde ich dir gern zumindest ein wenig die Angst vor der Zeit nach Eintreten der Kastrationsresistenz nehmen. Mein Vater, 71, ist seit 2016 kastrationsresistent und wurde seitdem mit Abirateron, Enzalutamid und Docetaxel behandelt. All diese Substanzen haben bewirkt, dass der PSA-Wert die ganze Zeit bei unter 5 gehalten werden konnte. Es ist also nicht bei jedem Patienten so, dass die Erkrankung quasi explodiert, sobald die Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten ist. Mein Vater hatte 2018 sogar mit zwei weiteren Krebserkrankungen zu tun (Niere und Blase), die unabhängig vom Prostatakarzinom auftraten.
Schau dir mal das Profil meines Vaters, für den ich schreibe, an. Er hat einen aggressiven Prostatakrebs mit einem GS von 8 (4+4). Trotzdem lebt er seit nunmehr 8 Jahren mit dem Krebs und er sagt, bisher ging es ihm gut damit. (Er hatte wohl bisher auch insofern Glück, als dass er kaum Nebenwirkungen durch die verschiedenen Medikamente hatte.)

Bei meinem Vater steht kommende Woche aufgrund seines steigenden PSA-Wertes wieder mal ein PSMA-PET/CT an und wir rechnen damit, dass nun endlich Metastasen sichtbar werden.

Mit all diesen Worten würde ich dir gern Mut machen. Wie schlaue Foristen schon mehr als ein Mal festgestellt haben, ist Prostatakrebs anders als andere Krebserkrankungen.

Viele Grüße, 
Anja

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Anja,




> ab Januar 2017 - sieben Monate Behandlung mit Zytiga, unter welcher der PSA-Wert auf 0,02 sank; mit Erreichen dieses Wertes wurde die Behandlung unterbrochen


habe das Profil von Deinem Vater mal gelesen und man sieht es geht positiv weiter.
eine Frage dazu von mir.
Dein Vater hat bei PSA 0,02 ng/ml das Zytiga abgesetzt.
wie kam er zu der Entscheidung ?
bin jetzt 12 Monate unter Zytiga und bei PSA 0,017ng/ml.
mein Urologe ist der Meinung ich müsste das jetzt immer nehmen. mit absetzen ist nicht.
vieleicht noch mehrere Meinungen dazu hier im Forum.
bei mir gehen die Nebenwirkungen auf die Muskulatur,weich und Wassereinlagerungen und leichte Muskelschmerzen sind vorhanden.
schönen Sonntag
der erste Tag mal seit langem ohne Regen.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo Adam,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, meinte der Arzt meines Vaters, er wolle sein "Pulver nicht verschießen". Er wollte Zytiga wieder dazu nehmen, wenn der PSA-Wert steigt. Zytiga wirkt bei meinem Vater mittlerweile nicht mehr. 
Es ist toll zu hören, dass es bei dir auch nach einem Jahr noch wirkt. 😊 Danach gibt es ja auch noch ein paar Medikamente. Solange die Nebenwirkungen die Lebensqualität nicht massiv beeinträchtigen, ist das wohl auch als Erfolg zu sehen. 

Regen gibt es bei uns (Ostsachsen) schon eine Weile nicht mehr. Hier kommt grad alles als Schnee runter. 😀

Dir auch einen schönen Sonntag,

Anja

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Anja,




> wenn ich mich recht erinnere, meinte der Arzt meines Vaters, er wolle sein "Pulver nicht verschießen". Er wollte Zytiga wieder dazu nehmen


Danke mal für die Antwort.
für mich steht die Frage des intermittierens zur Debatte.
ich nehme das Zytiga nur deshalb weil mein Testosteron unter den Spritzen nicht weiter als 0,8 ng/ml herunterfällt.
das ist durch das Zytiga passiert,was ja jetzt heisst das die PK-Zellen nicht wachsen können weil sie noch auf Hormonenzug reagieren. ( Testo unter 0,2 ng/ml )

würde ich jetzt die Spritze und das Zytiga absetzen könnten die PK-Zellen wieder wachsen.
es bräuchte bei meinen bekannten Verdoppelungszeiten von 90 Tagen 2 Jahre bis das PSA wieder auf 5 ng/ml gestiegen wäre.
an die Forumsteilnehmer, was ist an der Theorie falsch ?
nehme ich das Zytiga jetzt weiter ist in 2 Jahren wahrscheinlich auch Resistenz eingetreten.
vieleicht verdoppelt es sich auch schneller,aber das sieht man ja bei den periodischen Messungen.
habe das schon einmal gemacht. Beginn vom 15.1.16 bei PSA 0,034 ng/ml
 bis Ende 23.2.18 bei PSA 12,77 ng/ml.
warum sollte der PK denn Hormonresistent werden ? nehme ich das jetzt so weiter wird er auch resistent oder nicht ?
könnte ich mir da drüber auch eine Zweitmeinung abholen ?
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

wenn Dein PSA Wert unter Eligard auf 11,3 ng/ml steigt, so bist Du resistent. Nur, dass Du die an sich erforderliche Bedingung: Testosteron unter 0,5 nicht erreicht hast. Um den Testosteronwert ausreichend zu senken, nimmst Du nun Abirateron. Das hat auch geklappt, nur die Nebenwirkungen von Abirateron möchtest Du loswerden. Ich denke Abirateron wird bei Dir relativ lange wirken.

Natürlich kannst Du aus eigenem Entschluss Abirateron und Prednison absetzen und sehen was passiert. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass dies genauso gut gegen den Tumor ist wie Abirateron.

Wenn Du etwas probieren willst, kannst Du eine Lu177 Therapie machen. Damit müssten Deine Metastasen so weit beseitigt werden, dass Du eine Weile nur beobachten kannst. Aber steigen wird der PSA Wert wieder.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,




> Wenn Du etwas probieren willst, kannst Du eine Lu177 Therapie machen.


Danke mal für die Antwort.
wenn ich das machen wollte wäre die Therapie abzubrechen, und bei höherem PSA ein PSMA PET CT zu machen oder ?
das letzte Pet bei mir vom 8.10.19 bei Psa 7 ng/ml .
das zeigte in den Lymphknoten folgendes :
Nuklidmehrspeicherungen zeigen sich in mehreren retroperitonealen LK, exemplarisch;
*Retroperitoneal links auf Höhe LWK 3 (Se 604,Im 132) SUV max 20,0
* Paraortal rechts SE 604,Im 127 ) SUVmax31,6.
*Paraortal links auf Höhe LWK 4 (Se 604, Im 122 ) SUVmax 14,0.
*Rechts direkt oberhalb der Aortenbifurkation (Se 604,Im114 ) SUVmax 18,0.
im Skelett keine suspekten Speicherungen.
diesen Teil hab ich aus dem PET/CT-mit F18 PSMA vom 7.10.19 übernommen. (um das zu verstehen  bin ich zu viel Laie.)
er sagt mir nur das sich PSMA anreichert ,ob das ausreicht für eine PRLT weiß ich nicht.
sollten die Nebenwirkungen bei den Beinen sich verstärken muß ich vieleicht eh Zytiga abbrechen.
könnte ich mir darüber eine Zweitmeinung einholen ?
ja so siehts aus bei mir

lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

bei der PSMA Therapie sagt man, wir behandeln was wir sehen. Also, was im PSMA PET/CT erscheint wird auch therapiert. Und diese "dicken" Lymphknotenmetastasen reichen aus, wenn man bereit ist Dich vor einer Chemo zu therapieren. Prof. Baum in Wiesbaden wird das jedenfalls machen.
Du brauchst das Abirateron nicht abzusetzen, die ADT senkt das PSA, aber deutlich weniger das PSMA.

Natürlich kannst Du Dir als Privatpatient jederzeit eine Zweit- oder Drittmeinung einholen. Aber lass Dir doch einfach eine Überweisung für eine PSMA Therapie geben und frage in Heidelberg oder Wiesbaden, was die davon halten Dich zu behandeln.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Georg,
 Bei mir iss nix mit Privatpatient.
Lkk - Landwirtschaftliche Krankenkasse 
Pflichtversicherung für die Landwirtschaft.
machen die in Wiesbaden nur Privatpatienten ?
was kostet denn die Prlt für sowas ?
Gruss
adam

----------


## Georg_

Adam,

die Auslastung ist in Wiesbaden Corona-bedingt zurückgegangen, da wirst Du wohl auch als gesetzlich Versicherter behandelt. Lass Dir eine Überweisung ausstellen und mache dort einen Termin um die Sache zu besprechen.
https://www.curanosticum.de/team/aer...ichard-p-baum/

Georg

----------

